# Infrared



## binfordtools (Jun 15, 2004)

Need a few good books on infrared photography.Thanks


----------



## terri (Jun 16, 2004)

binfordtools said:
			
		

> Need a few good books on infrared photography.Thanks



I haven't read anything that deals exclusively with infrared, but I'm betting a google search would be helpful.  

I can recommend books by Jill Enfield and Theresa Airey, who have a couple dedicated chapters on this.   I think the Airey book in particular is very useful: she discusses development times and various tests, and compares different films.   Again, google or Amazon searches will pull up what you are looking for.   

Good luck!


----------



## binfordtools (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks Terri


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 13, 2004)

There are several books out just about infa red photography.  Search amazon.com and you'll find them.


----------

